# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  فارسی نوشتن در فلش xml

## dasthayekhaly

سلام. من یک قالب آماده سایت گرفتم. یه بخشی اش یه گالری عکس فلش هست. سه تا فایل مربوط به این فلشه. یکی xml,یکیcss و یکی هم خودswf
توی xml یه متن طولانی انگلیسی نوشته شده که توی فلش نشون میده. وقتی text فارسی مینویسم، اصلا متن رو  نشون نمیده. چیکار باید کنم؟این رو هم داره
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید چون تازه کارم

----------


## magnetbox.ir

سلام :

من فکر می کنم فایل شما از as3 ساخته شده ؟

اگر فایل فلش ما از as3 ساخته شده نوع تکس خود تون رو به tlf تغییر بدید و یک فونت regular بهش بدید و فونت رو حتما embed کنید . حالا هر چی می خواید بنویسید .

اگر از textFlow داشت استفاده می کرد تنظیمات اون اگر نیاز به تغییر داشت این کار رو بکنید .

اما . اما . اما

اگر از as2 داشت استفاده می کرد اونوقت یک راه ساده اما غیر حرفه ای اینه که متن خودتون رو با یک فارسی ساز تبدیل کنید و اون کاراکتر های عجق وجق رو جای متن خود تون بذارید . در آخر هم یک فونت از خانواده فارسی 

سازتون به تکس تتون معرفی کنید و باز هم حتما فونت رو embed کنید .

مو فق باشید

به دنیای فلش خوش آمدید

----------


## lahze20

سلام میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین...منم همین مشکل رو دارم.

----------

